
InternetDown – Can someone explain what's happening? - ajaimk
The internet seems to be going offline. Multiple ISPs and major websites. Anyone have any more information?
======
collinmanderson
Other threads (hidden from the home page):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=15637412](https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=15637412)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15637607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15637607)

~~~
DrScump
Not "hidden" from the home page at all. In fact, as I write this, the top link
is #37.

------
wykydtron
I'm actually surprised my infosec friends aren't tweeting about this. They
must still be in meetings

------
theandrewbailey
No.

Some part of me wants to believe that this is a cyberattack, but it'll
probably come out that someone fat fingered a BGP/DNS record or something.

